# Google kauft Whatsapp: Kurznachrichten-Service soll für 1 Milliarde Dollar gekauft und geschlossen werden



## icon1zed (7. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Google kauft Whatsapp: Kurznachrichten-Service soll für 1 Milliarde Dollar gekauft und geschlossen werden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Google kauft Whatsapp: Kurznachrichten-Service soll für 1 Milliarde Dollar gekauft und geschlossen werden


----------



## mars22 (7. April 2013)

Na Super...Das wars dann mit Whatsapp.


----------



## UthaSnake (7. April 2013)

....und dann kam der WhatsApp Nachfolger... 
also wo ist das Problem? ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (7. April 2013)

mars22 schrieb:


> Na Super...Das wars dann mit Whatsapp.


 Warum?


----------



## Lurelein (7. April 2013)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Warum?


 
Hast du die News nicht gelesen?


----------



## Schalkmund (7. April 2013)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Hast du die News nicht gelesen?


 Ja, da stand das es in irgendwelche Google-Sachen eingebunden werden soll, letztlich werden es die Leute weiter nutzen nur in einem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. April 2013)

Meinetwegen. Das Teil soll ja eh Sicherheitslücken ohne ende haben.


----------



## Odin333 (7. April 2013)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ja, da stand das es in irgendwelche Google-Sachen eingebunden werden soll, letztlich werden es die Leute weiter nutzen nur in einem neuen Rahmen.


 
Das Problem ist nur, dass Google die Angewohnheit hat, andere Firmen nach Möglichkeit von den eigenen Diensten auszuschliessen.

Auch ist Whatsapp für Goolge eine erstklassige Möglichkeit, Kunden noch abhäniger von sich zu machen und noch mehr über sie zu erfahren.
In dem Fall die Telefonnummer und die entsprechenden Kontakte dazu.


----------



## kidou1304 (7. April 2013)

ich sehs kommen...wenn google das intus hat, dann kostet der spaß bestimmt mehr als die ca. 1€ pro jahr(nach dem ersten jahr whatsapp)...aber wie schon UthaSnake sagte...whatspp weg. Welcome Nachfolger.


----------



## der-jan (7. April 2013)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> ich sehs kommen...wenn google das intus hat, dann kostet der spaß bestimmt mehr als die ca. 1€ pro jahr(nach dem ersten jahr whatsapp)...aber wie schon UthaSnake sagte...whatspp weg. Welcome Nachfolger.



du bist ja ein grandioser hellseher  googles strategie ist es nicht - dem kunden geld abzuknöpfen - sondern seine informationen zu sammeln und damit dann geld zu machen - wie schon der poster vor dir anmerkte

also wie kommst du darauf, daß google jetzt ne "gebührenerhöhung" im sinn hat?


----------



## Squeale (7. April 2013)

Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen das der Service vollkommen umsonst sein wird.

Google hat doch jetzt schon reichhaltig Angebote..

Clouds wo ich immer und überall kostenlos drauf zugreifen kann usw.


----------



## jael (7. April 2013)

Ich wär da jetzt erst mal vorsichtig mit irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen. Nicht mal Google hat die Kohle um Whatsapp mal eben für ne Milliarde USD zu kaufen und dann ohne weiteres Handeln plattzumachen. Nicht ohne komplett die Userbase in eine neue App umzuwandeln. Dann ist es eben mehr mit Google verbunden, aber ich nutze GMail, da stehen genau dieselben Adressen drin wie in meinem Telefon, von dem her wayne...


----------



## Onlinestate (7. April 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Auch ist Whatsapp für Goolge eine erstklassige Möglichkeit, Kunden noch abhäniger von sich zu machen und noch mehr über sie zu erfahren.
> In dem Fall die Telefonnummer und die entsprechenden Kontakte dazu.


Und du denkst Google hat die Infos noch nicht? Zumindest für Android kann man ja mal davon ausgehen und das wären dann 70% aller Nutzer.

 Also man geht ja schon länger davon aus, dass Google seine unterschiedlichen Messaging Dienste unter einem Dach vereinen will.
Wenn man jetzt die Konkurrenz wegräumt, hofft man natürlich, dass dann alle zu Google rennen.
Aber  ganz ehrlich, ich hab sowieso nie verstanden, warum sich Whatsapp  durchgesetzt hat. Google Talk war schon immer kostenlos und für alle  zugänglich.
Letzendlich hat jeder Whasapp, weil es jeder hat...


----------



## chips7 (8. April 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Aber  ganz ehrlich, ich hab sowieso nie verstanden, warum sich Whatsapp  durchgesetzt hat. ... Letzendlich hat jeder Whasapp, weil es jeder hat...


Siehe Facebook. Und das ist auch das Einzige, was die User an Google binden könnte. Alternativen gäbe es schon heute genug.


----------



## LordCrash (8. April 2013)

Schade drum.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2013)

Nie genutzt. Allerdings für Leute, die so was oft nutzen, ist das natürlich ärgerlich. Wenn es so kommt, denn ist es ja noch nicht fest.


----------



## Odin333 (8. April 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Und du denkst Google hat die Infos noch nicht? Zumindest für Android kann man ja mal davon ausgehen und das wären dann 70% aller Nutzer.


Dann steigt die Zahle eben auf 80 oder 90% wenn man iOS, WP und BB dazunimmt.



Onlinestate schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt die Konkurrenz wegräumt, hofft man natürlich, dass dann alle zu Google rennen.


Es wird den Whatsapp-Nutzern nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als zu Google zu rennen bzw. werden sie gerannt.
Schon alleine aus Bequemlichkeit wird wird sich wohl kaum jemand eine Alternative suchen.


----------



## Nosi11 (8. April 2013)

kommt davon wenn man einen Konzern zu mächtig werden lässt.

ich will einfach irgendwo meine Nachrichten schreiben können und nicht an irgendein social Dingsbums gebunden sein mit 100 anderen Funktionen. ich will nur Nachrichten schreiben


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> kommt davon wenn man einen Konzern zu mächtig werden lässt.
> 
> ich will einfach irgendwo meine Nachrichten schreiben können und nicht an irgendein social Dingsbums gebunden sein mit 100 anderen Funktionen. ich will nur Nachrichten schreiben


 Wie wäre es mit der ordinären SMS? 

Ich zahl z.B. 5 EUR / mtl. um unbegrenzt SMS in *alle* Netze zu senden, wobei ich am überlegen bin, ob ich das noch brauche oder nicht. Ich schreib deutlich weniger SMS und die meisten in das Netz, was ich selber nutze.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man gezwungen ist, diese Dienste zu nutzen. 

Whatsapp hab ich zwar installiert, aber schaue max. 1-2x die Woche rein. Die App ist so konfiguriert, dass sie mir keine Pushnachrichten o.ä. schicken darf, spart den Akku ungemein.


----------



## Nosi11 (8. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der ordinären SMS?
> 
> Ich zahl z.B. 5 EUR / mtl. um unbegrenzt SMS in *alle* Netze zu senden, wobei ich am überlegen bin, ob ich das noch brauche oder nicht. Ich schreib deutlich weniger SMS und die meisten in das Netz, was ich selber nutze.
> 
> ...


 
5 euro mehr sind 5 euro mehr ;P

whatsapp ist einfach praktischer. ich kann ein Chatroom erstellen und mit meinen freunden den nächsten grillabend planen und danach ein paar Fotos verschicken. meine sportmannschaft hat einen eigenen chat bei dem ich immer auf dem laufenden gehalten werde usw.

sicher gibt's alternativen. aber ich nutz das ding jetzt seit 2 jahren und finde es einfach gut wie es ist.


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2013)

Glaub ich ... allerdings war und ist mir WhatsApp schon immer suspekt gewesen, das meine ich jetzt in Hinblick der Sicherheitsprobleme sowie das Hochladen meiner Kontaktdaten an ein mir unbekanntes Unternehmen.

Ich hab aus dem Grund lange überlegt, ob ich auf meinem Handy, immerhin ein Dienstliches, WhatsApp wirklich installiere. Man kann "leider" nicht eingrenzen, welche Daten übertragen werden sollen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (8. April 2013)

@Rabowke

Deine Bedenken sind nachvollziehbar allerdings nutze ich selbst auch sehr gerne WhatsApp. SMS Schreibe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr außer an zwei Freunde die kein Smartphone besitzen. Ansonsten ist WhatsApp wirklich eine feine Sache! Man kann Gruppen bilden (zur Organisation von Parties, gemeinsamen sportlichen Aktivitäten, Planung eines netten Abends mit Freunden etc.), Fotos, Videos, Soundfiles, Dokumente und was auch immer versenden, es ist sehr schlank und einfach zu bedienen und nahezu kostenlos.

Ich will nicht mehr darauf verzichten. SMS ist nun wirklich keine Alternative zu WhatsApp.

Eine übernahme durch Google? Wenn Sie den Service so belassen wie er ist wäre mir das egal. Ich brauche den ganzen anderen Kram nicht, denn ich bin mit DropBox und Facebook mehr als bedient.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Vordack (8. April 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> 5 euro mehr sind 5 euro mehr ;P
> 
> whatsapp ist einfach praktischer. ich kann ein Chatroom erstellen und mit meinen freunden den nächsten grillabend planen und danach ein paar Fotos verschicken. meine sportmannschaft hat einen eigenen chat bei dem ich immer auf dem laufenden gehalten werde usw.
> 
> sicher gibt's alternativen. aber ich nutz das ding jetzt seit 2 jahren und finde es einfach gut wie es ist.



Da kannst ja auch Facebook verwenden, da kannste das gleiche für lau machen  Aber Facebook ist ja soo vepöööönt (wie google und Apple und Activision und und und...) 

Ich lach mich echt immer schlapp hier 

Ich nutze so ne Websms App. Da nutze ich mein nmrmales SMS-Programm und zahle  0,055 Euro pro SMS. Damit bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Nasenbaer83 (8. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da kannst ja auch Facebook verwenden, da kannste das gleiche für lau machen  Aber Facebook ist ja soo vepöööönt (wie google und Apple und Activision und und und...)
> 
> Ich lach mich echt immer schlapp hier
> 
> Ich nutze so ne Websms App. Da nutze ich mein nmrmales SMS-Programm und zahle  0,055 Euro pro SMS. Damit bin ich glücklich.


 Das Problem:
AFAIR verlangt die Facebook-App mehr Rechte als WhatsApp und hat zudem Werbung.

Und du bezahlst für je 160 Zeichen Geld - mit einem Prepaid-Tarif wie bei mir wären das sogar 9Cent. Also meistens 2 SMS pro Nachricht = 18Cent. Das sind im Monat locker mal 5-6€, die ich sparen würde. Stattdessen müsste ich aktuel 89Cent pro Jahr für WhatsApp zahlen - da lache ich eher über deine Lösung.


----------



## LordCrash (8. April 2013)

Was ihr nur alle immer für Probleme habt? Habt ihr so viele "top secret" Informationen auf euren Smartphones oder seid ihr so berühmt/wichtig, dass ihr euch wirklich Sorgen macht, dass jemand eure Kontakte abgreifen will? Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich, dafür sind wir alle viel zu unwichtig. Wenn ihr euch schon über etwas Sorgen machen wollt, dann über die Sicherheit eures PCs.... 

@Vordack
SMS und Whatsapp ist nicht dasselbe. Bei einer SMS kann ich nicht sehen, ob der Empfänger die Nachricht auch tatsächlich gelesen hat oder ob er online ist. Außerdem kann ich nicht gleichzeitig mit mehreren Leuten reden (um z.B. einen Treffpunkt spontan zu vereinbaren). Facebook hat ähnliche Funktionen wie Whatsapp, ist aber viel langsamer (softwareseitig) und unkomfortabler auf dem Smartphone. Whatsapp hat also durchaus seine Vorteile, solange genug Freunde/Familienmitglieder etc es auch nutzen.


----------



## saka (8. April 2013)

Da gibt es doch noch das olle alte Icq


----------



## LordCrash (8. April 2013)

saka schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch noch das olle alte Icq


 ICQ muss man extra aktivieren (und der kontakt muss das auch tun). Whatsapp ist immer aktiviert solange das Smartphone an ist und außerdem kann es Nachrichten auf den Homescreen pushen. Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied, wenn man schnell mal was ausmachen will mit mehreren Leuten.


----------



## Datamind (9. April 2013)

Immerhin, das wars dann mit den Massenmailern ^^ einige meiner Arbeitskollegen z.B. haben ca. 30-60 Minuten pro Arbeitstag damit verbracht Nachrichten zu verschicken. Da wurde das Arbeitsaufkommen von der Priorität erst mal ans Ende gerückt, habe sogar schon Leute dabei beobachtet wie sie vor lauter Smartphone getue in der Fußgängerzone vor ne Straßenlaterne gerannt sind. Da werden lebenswichtige Körperfunktionen abgeschaltet um die bereitgestellten Funktionen des Smartphones zu nutzen. Welch Verschwendung wertvoller menschlicher Ressourcen...  Smartphones werden immer mehr zum guten Kumpel, ob der im Ernstfall das Denken übernimmt sei mal dahingestellt.

PS: Die Apple Jünger dürfen sich glücklich schätzen, werden sie zum Beispiel im Straßenverkehr durch ein Auto verletzt könnten sie SIRI um Hilfe bitten. Nach dem Motto: Siri ich wurde von einen PKW angefahren, die Beine sind zwar ab aber Gott sei dank kann ich noch mailen ^^
mich würde mal interessieren was Siri in solch einem Fall dazu sagt. Da kommen mir echt lustige Einfälle...


----------



## LordCrash (9. April 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Immerhin, das wars dann mit den Massenmailern ^^ einige meiner Arbeitskollegen z.B. haben ca. 30-60 Minuten pro Arbeitstag damit verbracht Nachrichten zu verschicken. Da wurde das Arbeitsaufkommen von der Priorität erst mal ans Ende gerückt, habe sogar schon Leute dabei beobachtet wie sie vor lauter Smartphone getue in der Fußgängerzone vor ne Straßenlaterne gerannt sind. Da werden lebenswichtige Körperfunktionen abgeschaltet um die bereitgestellten Funktionen des Smartphones zu nutzen. Welch Verschwendung wertvoller menschlicher Ressourcen...  Smartphones werden immer mehr zum guten Kumpel, ob der im Ernstfall das Denken übernimmt sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> PS: Die Apple Jünger dürfen sich glücklich schätzen, werden sie zum Beispiel im Straßenverkehr durch ein Auto verletzt könnten sie SIRI um Hilfe bitten. Nach dem Motto: Siri ich wurde von einen PKW angefahren, die Beine sind zwar ab aber Gott sei dank kann ich noch mailen ^^
> mich würde mal interessieren was Siri in solch einem Fall dazu sagt. Da kommen mir echt lustige Einfälle...



Glaub mir, man wirkt nicht intelligenter, wenn man alles ins Lächerliche zieht....


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2013)

Er spiegelt doch nur die Realität wider und das Leben bietet Kabarett in bester Form. Man braucht sich nur irgendwo hinsetzen und die Leute beobachten oder man setzt sich an den PC und liest jeden Tag die Nachrichten. Da sind ständige Kalauer garantiert.
Und man muss das Leben mit Humor sehen, sonst führt das irgendwann zur Dauerdepression


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ihr nur alle immer für Probleme habt? Habt ihr so viele "top secret" Informationen auf euren Smartphones oder seid ihr so berühmt/wichtig, dass ihr euch wirklich Sorgen macht, dass jemand eure Kontakte abgreifen will? Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich, dafür sind wir alle viel zu unwichtig. Wenn ihr euch schon über etwas Sorgen machen wollt, dann über die Sicherheit eures PCs....


 

Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Das hat doch nichts mit 'top secret' o.ä. zutun, sondern mit dem normalen Menschenverstand, dass man einem Unternehmen, was man nicht kennt, keine persönlichen Daten anvertrauen sollte. Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Addressbuch im Smartphone aussieht, meines ist sehr gut gepflegt und hat u.a. Addressen + E-Mails hinterlegt.

Diese Daten waren genauso hochgeladen und von WhatsApp, in welcher Form auch immer, verarbeitet.

*Ich* persönlich gebe fremden ungern meine Addresse und/oder E-Mails.



> @Vordack
> SMS und Whatsapp ist nicht dasselbe. Bei einer SMS kann ich nicht sehen, ob der Empfänger die Nachricht auch tatsächlich gelesen hat oder ob er online ist.


Es mag dich erschüttern ... aber das kannst du bei WhatsApp auch nicht. Du siehst lediglich, ob die Nachricht zugestellt wurde. Warum musst du wissen, ob derjenige Online ist?

Bzgl. dem Gelesen oder gar Online sein gab es in der c't mal ein lustigen Artikel genau darüber. Es ging darum, dass man eben nicht mit 100% Gewissheit sagen kann, ob jemand wirklich selbst Online war. Es wurden Beispiele und Szenarien skizziert, wo es z.B. Streit und Partnern ging und man "beweisen" konnte, dass WhatsApp als App selbst Online gegangen ist etc.pp.

Solltest du vllt. mal lesen.

Übrigens gibt es auch bei der guten, alten SMS eine Zustellbenachrichtigung, selbst auf dem iPhone, was dieses Feature von Haus es nicht unterstützt. Entweder man nutzt eine andere SMS App oder man sendet einen Zeichencode am Ende der SMS. 



> Außerdem kann ich nicht gleichzeitig mit mehreren Leuten reden (um z.B. einen Treffpunkt spontan zu vereinbaren). Facebook hat ähnliche Funktionen wie Whatsapp, ist aber viel langsamer (softwareseitig) und unkomfortabler auf dem Smartphone. Whatsapp hat also durchaus seine Vorteile, solange genug Freunde/Familienmitglieder etc es auch nutzen.


 ... Facebook bietet die gleichen Vorteile und trotzdem sind die Foren mit Vorbehalte gg. FB übervoll.


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...] Whatsapp ist immer aktiviert solange das Smartphone an ist


Nicht beim iPhone ...



> [...] und außerdem kann es Nachrichten auf den Homescreen pushen. Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied, wenn man schnell mal was ausmachen will mit mehreren Leuten.


 ... und diesen Quark hatte ich als erstes deaktiviert.

Das frisst nur unnötig viel Akkuleistung, da lob ich mir doch die gute, alte SMS oder E-Mail!


----------



## Datamind (9. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Glaub mir, man wirkt nicht intelligenter, wenn man alles ins Lächerliche zieht....


 
Wer sagt das ich intelligenter wirken will? Das ist nicht der Fall. Die Aussage ist vielleicht etwas ironisch gemeint und kommt arrogant rüber. Ich könnte dir sagen das ich selber ein Iphone habe, wenn ich mich jetzt selber als eine Person von der ich hier etwas gewagt urteile ansehe... sollte ich wirklich nicht intelligent erscheinen  mit dem lächerlich hast du allerdings Recht, generell mache ich mich nicht über Menschen lustig weil sie Dinge tun die mir möglicherweise nicht gefallen. Ich werde oft genug als freak bezeichnet, stolz macht mich das auch nicht wenn ich merke das man das eindeutig negativ meint weil man anderer Ansicht ist bzw. ich eindeutig die Minderheit vertrete. Sich selber anzuklagen ist vielleicht dumm, aber wenn ich mich auf die gleiche Stufe stelle wie jeder andere Mensch kann ich es mir erlauben solch eine Aussage zu machen...


----------



## Cromox (9. April 2013)

Da war die PC Games mal wieder ein wenig Voreilig und alle Diskussionen umsonst 
http://t3n.de/news/whatsapp-dementiert-ubernahme-455954/


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2013)

... fairerweise muss man sagen, dass nicht nur die PC Games darüber eine News gebracht hat.


----------



## LordCrash (9. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht beim iPhone ...
> 
> 
> ... und diesen Quark hatte ich als erstes deaktiviert.
> ...


 Iphones sind ja auch schei..... 

Mich juckt die Akkuleistung nicht die Bohne. Ich häng das Smartphone sowieso jeden Abend ans Ladegerät und einen Tag reicht die Akkuleistung so oder so in 98% aller Fälle.


----------



## Nasenbaer83 (9. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ihr nur alle immer für Probleme habt? Habt ihr so viele "top secret" Informationen auf euren Smartphones oder seid ihr so berühmt/wichtig, dass ihr euch wirklich Sorgen macht, dass jemand eure Kontakte abgreifen will? Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich, dafür sind wir alle viel zu unwichtig. Wenn ihr euch schon über etwas Sorgen machen wollt, dann über die Sicherheit eures PCs....


 
Ich habe nicht die Angst, dass irgendwer auf die Idee kommt meine Daten persönlich auszuwerten - das wird bei Millionen-Facebooknutzern niemand tun.
Das Problem ist, dass Facebook sich bspw. alle deine Kontakte krallt, auch diejenigen, die gar nicht bei Facebook angemeldet sind. Ich habe bei meinen Kontakten sämtliche Daten hinterlegt (Anschrift, Name, Geburtstag, Telefonnummer, usw.). Damit bekäme Facebook komplette Datensätze, die sie irgendwo speichern.
Damit kann allerhand Blödsinn getrieben werden, das Verkaufen an Werbetreibende oder der Diebstahl vom Server illegale Verkauf an Spammer sind nur die üblichsten Ärgernisse.


----------



## Svatlas (10. April 2013)

Das auswerten euer Daten macht selbst PC-Games als Beispiel. Surfe ich bei Amazon und schau mir ein bestimmtes Produkt an und oder bei anderen Anbietern, habe ich paar min später auf der Seite hier genau diese Artikel oder ähnliche. Wenns danach geht dürften wir uns gar nicht mehr im Netz aufhalten! Diese Informationen etc müssen auch irgendwo verlinkt, gespeichert werden.


----------



## BorKon (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich benutze kaum Whatsapp (99% viber) aber ich wuensche niemanden mehr von Google uebernohmen zu werden. Besonders seit sie ueberall G+ praktisch aufzwingen. Und das kommt von jemanden der mit freude auf G+ gewartet hat....


----------

